# Looking for professional keyboard recommendations?

## silverjam

Hi all,

I'm a professional developer (like most of the rest of you probably). Of course I'm running Gentoo!   :Cool: 

Anyways: I'm looking for a new keyboard (boss is paying of course)...

Here are my requirements:

* Wireless

* Full-size keys.

* Nice "touch".

* No multimedia keys except for controlling music (i.e. volume up/down/mute/previous/next).

* Function keys (F1 through F12)

* No need for numerical keypad.

* A plus if it's ergonomic.

I have been looking at this: Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000, but am unsure if it will work in Linux with my bluetooth dongle. (I'm on a desktop cabinet here.) Grub will most certainly not work with it.

Just switched to KDE 4.4 after two dark years in "Gnome-land".   :Wink:  Somebody out there might have some cool hints on why I should have extra keys (like zoom?) on my upcoming keyboard? 

Does anybody have any really nice keyboard recommendations?

Best regards,

~Silverjam   :Wink: 

----------

## Spidey

My  last wireless keyboard, a Logitech MX1000 keyboard, had bluetooth too, but at boot time it acted just like a normal keyboard, I just have to press any key before grub starts so the keyboard awakes before the grub time runs out (I use 3 seconds here). Probably the Microsoft 6000 will work just like the Logitech. I don't think any hardware vendor nowadays would make a wireless keyboard that can't be used until it's driver is loaded by the OS. Any keyboard should have a standard interface for bios interaction.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

I suggest you reconsider your wireless requirement. Wireless keyboards can be nice, but the battery can die unexpectedly and they can also be the victim of radio frequency interference. I had a wireless mouse (it was a gaming mouse) and I had nothing but problems with it. Aside from having to do 3 RMAs, I had to change the battery every day (this probably will not be the case for a keyboard) and I ended up replacing it with a wired mouse that has had none of its flaws. The wired and wireless mice were almost identical as they are Logitech G5 and G7 gaming mice respectively.

Anyway, if you are willing to reconsider your choice of a wireless keyboard, might I suggest either an old IBM Model M keyboard (which is a rare find) or a Das Keyboard:

http://www.daskeyboard.com/

I have a Das Keyboard for my desktop. It is the second generation one, which they no longer make, that features blank mechanical keys like the IBM Model M.

----------

## ndse2112

IBM Model M's - http://www.clickykeyboards.com/

----------

## John R. Graham

++   :Very Happy: 

Love the Model M.  Best tactile feel ever invented.

- John

----------

## silverjam

Thanks for your answers. My current keyboard is a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, but it's awfully big.

The IBM might be a classic, but it's awfully noisy IMHO. My home working base is in the living room, and I managed to hide away all cables except for the cables to the keyboard and the mouse (Logitech MX518).

So I'd like to stick to the wireless requirement.

If I stick to Bluetooth technology, won't it have to be bundled with a receiver to enable BIOS interaction etc.

Cheers,

~Silverjam   :Very Happy: 

----------

